
Letting Go and Allowing Your Career to Flow  - TheRenee
http://blog.clarity.fm/letting-go-and-allowing-your-career-to-flow/
======
shanellem
This is an awesome post. I really admire Natalie and everything she's done
with She Takes On The World.

